
Adobe Open Source - lelf
http://adobe.github.io/
======
denisehilton
It's nice to know that the biggest tech brands are slowly moving towards open
source. That does reassure common men like us.

~~~
tannhaeuser
Adobe is sitting on tons of software and could open source a whole lot more,
such as their embedded JS (ES3?) engine and maybe older FrameMaker sources and
other print-era renderers they don't have a direct commercial interest in
anymore.

~~~
egypturnash
> their embedded JS (ES3?) engine

Your wish has already been granted. "Source code for the Actionscript virtual
machine": [https://github.com/adobe-flash/avmplus](https://github.com/adobe-
flash/avmplus)

4 years old, dunno how closely it tracks the current Actionscript interpreter
in the Flash plugin. It's also worth noting that they donated this VM to
Mozilla eleven years ago, according to Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamarin_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamarin_\(software\))

------
geff82
How much a month does the subscription to the open source code cost? ;)

~~~
52-6F-62
$30 USD a month, or $150 CAD, and you have to commit to a year at signup.
Cancellation fee is 99% of the remaining term.

Kidding aside --- any plans for Adobe to open-source Coral UI? I work with
projects that run right beside AEM but not within it, and it would be great to
make that entire experience seamless.

------
geokon
Does anyone knows what's up with Boost GIL by Adobe? It's not hosted here, but
it's on their website:
[https://stlab.adobe.com/gil/](https://stlab.adobe.com/gil/) (With no updates
in 10 years :S)

Is it abandoned...? Is it "done"? (Or has everyone moved on to some other
library?)

I really liked the template magic it did. It was so generic and flexible with
image formats while being very performant. Really puts to shame the garbage
that's in OpenCV

~~~
exikyut
From 5 minutes of googling it looks to me like it's been collectively quietly
moved on from, but that it's not broken.

Put it this way: it's in Boost. Boost is an established standard. If a library
in Boost suddenly stopped working because of language changes, that would
produce some kind of response. In GIL's case, it looks like may be a
reasonable number of quiet users of GIL, so any such "okay, we need to do
something about this" _might_ be met with a collective "wait, hold up, let's
fix it."

Note I said _might_. I honestly have no idea.

What I did was search for "adobe gil" but date-restricted the search to after
2007:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=adobe+gil&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_m...](https://www.google.com/search?q=adobe+gil&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A2008%2Ccd_max%3A)

That gave me

[http://boost.2283326.n4.nabble.com/gil-What-is-the-status-
of...](http://boost.2283326.n4.nabble.com/gil-What-is-the-status-of-the-Gil-
extension-numeric-td4643192.html) \- from 2010

[https://code.google.com/archive/p/gil-
contributions/source/d...](https://code.google.com/archive/p/gil-
contributions/source/default/commits):

\- most recent commit 2013

\- most recent downloadable file 2010

\- one export to github, [https://github.com/chyh1990/gil-
contributions/commits/master](https://github.com/chyh1990/gil-
contributions/commits/master), that hasn't made any changes (github commit
list === google code commit list)

\- result
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_36_0/libs/gil/test/image_io....](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_36_0/libs/gil/test/image_io.cpp)
says to look at
[http://opensource.adobe.com/gil](http://opensource.adobe.com/gil), this
redirects to
[https://sourceforge.net/adobe/wiki/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/adobe/wiki/Home/).
Jumping manually to
[https://sourceforge.net/adobe/wiki/Projects/](https://sourceforge.net/adobe/wiki/Projects/)
leads me to
[https://sourceforge.net/adobe/genimglib/home/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/adobe/genimglib/home/Home/),
which shows updates from 2007.

BUT.

I tried refining my google search to `adobe "gil"`, including the quotes. The
first result?

[https://github.com/boostorg/gil](https://github.com/boostorg/gil)

And then...

[https://github.com/boostorg/gil/commits/develop](https://github.com/boostorg/gil/commits/develop)

shows commits from last month. Objectively speaking it's not, say, React.
There were a bunch of commits in 2013-14.

The project only has 15 stars, 7 watches and 20 forks, but

\-
[https://github.com/boostorg/gil/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/boostorg/gil/graphs/contributors)
shows a total code churn of 214,889 added lines, 99388 removed lines (data
without context - could be due to version control shuffling) between about 15
committers (I didn't count them)

\-
[https://github.com/boostorg/gil/pulse](https://github.com/boostorg/gil/pulse)
shows... not much, because I can only show 1 month max :(

\- Of the 4 issues, none have been closed, but there is extensive discussion
between maintainers on one of them (on what looks like a setup issue).

I don't know what to make of this repo, here's hoping if you poke it you'll
get a nice result. :P

~~~
geokon
I guess it's still on life support - but the real question is: Does Adobe
still use it internally?

------
Navarr
I'm very surprised that adobe isn't using a custom hostname.

PaaS are transient, but URLs are "forever"

~~~
kensign
this makes it official.

:/

------
userbinator
[https://github.com/adobe/flash-platform](https://github.com/adobe/flash-
platform)

A place for them to put Flash after they stop supporting it?

~~~
neves
Would I be able to submit a patch to uninstall the Intel True Key bloatware
that comes with Flash? Nobody is able to remove this piece of sh..
[https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2126934](https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2126934)

------
neelkadia
Snap.SVG is great!

------
mcappleton
Brackets is pretty good and it's very fast for a hybrid. I don't use it much
these days though except when I just want to use a different editor for a
change.

------
blahblah1234
I didn't even know this was a thing. Sounds like a great idea. Although with
adobe's track record like with coldfusion i don't know about this one

~~~
sebazzz
What is Adobe's track record with ColdFusion?

~~~
Fnoord
ColdFusion wasn't always owned by Adobe.

The software was developed by Allaire in 1995. Macromedia bought Allaire in
2001, and Adobe bought Macromedia in 2005 [1].

My memory is from end of '90s and it had a terrible track record back then,
security-wise.

Here's the current track record from '06 and onward [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_ColdFusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_ColdFusion)
[2] [https://www.cvedetails.com/product/8739/Adobe-
Coldfusion.htm...](https://www.cvedetails.com/product/8739/Adobe-
Coldfusion.html?vendor_id=53)

